# New Track Build in North Jersey



## Extreme Hobby (Jun 26, 2011)

Here is a new track build we just opened in North Jersey located at www.extremehobby.net Scalextric 1/32nd - 6 Lane track, we also have a 1/64 track on premises.



















Here is the 1/64th track below;


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Very nice looking tracks! Welcome to HobbyTalk.


-Robbie


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

those ars very cool lookin traks extreme h ! nice to see that you have multiple scale covered. good thinkin... get both crowds in the door. if i lived in yer area i,d visit early and often. best of luck to ya!


----------



## Extreme Hobby (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Can you move this operation a little farther east so I can come over and play?

Nice looking layouts you have there.


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Hope you have many great races and years with your set-up. Maybe on one of my ventures I can drop in and check you out. ( Seriously )

I used to live on the North Jersey Shore. I'm a military brat, whose father was stationed 4 years near Fort Monmouth.

Actually I started racing slot car's my first year there in 1970. 1/24 was everywhere and Dad, along with every kid who lived in Asbury Park, from Long Branch to Sandy Hook and I raced Aurora / Model Motoring,( 1/64-1/87 ) in the basement. 

Those were the days ! 

I really would like to go back and visit the old neighborhood and then track over to your set-up. 

That would make for a good day,

Anyway, looks good and good luck,

Cliff


----------



## Extreme Hobby (Jun 26, 2011)

Just let me know when you are in the area, you can come and race for free. Thanks...Warren


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

I wish you were a little further north on 23, but not too far for me to want to come by and have a look!


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Extreme Hobby said:


> Just let me know when you are in the area, you can come and race for free. Thanks...Warren


Thanks for the invite Warren, your address is on the books for the next trip.

Cliff


----------

